
The Big ‘Big Data’ Question: Hadoop or Spark? - rbanffy
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/08/big-data-question-hadoop-spark.html
======
some_account
I'm not sure what they mean here. Nobody writes map reduce programs in Java
anymore, running it as a classic Hadoop MapReduce job. People use languages
such as Spark, Hive or Pig to run their queries against data that is usually
in hdfs (part of Hadoop), and the cluster resources are distributed to jobs
from yarn (which is also part of Hadoop).

So the question to use Spark or Hadoop seems odd to me. It's like comparing
apples and oranges, no?

------
maltalex
(2015)

